# Looking for Advice (Hurghuda)



## Nice weather (Jan 11, 2011)

Dear All,

All these enquiries refer to Hurghuda

Could anyone recommend a good butcher's? fresh meat please.

Also, the owner of Lightplan told me some time back that there were get-togethers but I cannot remember where he said that they met - it might have been the Moby Dick - but really I can't remember.

Hope all those still in H are enjoying the better weather.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/33008-hurghada-5.html
or
check facebook for: "Expats in Hurghada"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice weather said:


> Dear All,
> 
> All these enquiries refer to Hurghuda
> 
> ...


Try Abu Ashara or Metro for your meat or the butchers in Midan but they tend to just hack lumps of the carcass unless you know exactly what to ask for also there is the local market in Dahar.Ex-pats meetings are in the Marina at a restaurant called Nice


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Spinneys in Senzo have a great selection and is much better than metro or Abu Ashara! Also if you have a car and you fancy pork there is a european butchers in El gouna who have sausages bacon etc but it is expensive, there is also a farm where you can get fresh meat at very good prices.There is another butchers off Shearton can't rem the name as I never used it but often see it advertised in the red sea bulletin magazine with a map!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Derek Marsden the butcher down that way is good.. he sends sausages etc up to Cairo
I don't know exactly where he is but google would find him


----------



## Nice weather (Jan 11, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Try Abu Ashara or Metro for your meat or the butchers in Midan but they tend to just hack lumps of the carcass unless you know exactly what to ask for also there is the local market in Dahar.Ex-pats meetings are in the Marina at a restaurant called Nice


Thank-you, is there a particular day/time that the ex-pats meet at the Nice restaurant please?


----------



## Nice weather (Jan 11, 2011)

cutiepie said:


> Spinneys in Senzo have a great selection and is much better than metro or Abu Ashara! Also if you have a car and you fancy pork there is a european butchers in El gouna who have sausages bacon etc but it is expensive, there is also a farm where you can get fresh meat at very good prices.There is another butchers off Shearton can't rem the name as I never used it but often see it advertised in the red sea bulletin magazine with a map!!


Hi ,have been around the Supermarkets in Hurghuda, some local butchers and have visited the Good Shepherd Butchers as well. Still looking for nice lamb and beef.We will go to Gouna to look for the European Butchers - is it near any landmarks? The farm sounds interesting - is that also in Gouna, please? I have only been to Gouna once.

Many Thanks


----------



## Nice weather (Jan 11, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Derek Marsden the butcher down that way is good.. he sends sausages etc up to Cairo
> I don't know exactly where he is but google would find him


Thanks, I will try to track Derek the Butchers shop.

Best Wishes


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice weather said:


> Thanks, I will try to track Derek the Butchers shop.
> 
> Best Wishes


He is in Sharm


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

the butchers is Downtown behind Ebaid supermarket directly opposite the thai restaurant. The farm is just across the road from the main El Gouna Entrance


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Expats in hurghada, next meeting. just turn up, it's obvious who they are.
MIDWINTER CELEBRATION
Where:	LOUNGE/BAR RESTAURANT NICE HURGHADA
When:	03 February from 19:00 to 23:30

Nice Bar is in Hurghada Marina, the far end, after HSBC and star Bar, nr Naguib Mahfouz coffee shop. It is set back from the water.


----------

